# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #16: *Warning* The MSRP will go up at some point in the ne

## Eddie

*Project Update #16: *Warning* The MSRP will go up at some point in the near future!*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

Several people had asked and I just got confirmation from our bean counter that the price of the OneUp and TwoUp will be raising a bit shortly after the Kickstarter campaign is over.  It will still remain the least expensive production ready 3D printer on the market it just won't be coming in at $199 and $279.  So scoop them up while they are still available at this price!

----------

